# Giant Redwood and Banyan Tree



## Stickleback (1 Apr 2010)

Giant Redwood and 2 Banyan Trees in the sunlight this morning. They are growing on the exposed wood in my tank.
The foreground leaves are Mangrove seedlings.


----------



## sanj (1 Apr 2010)

Oooh Banyan tree...


----------

